# EXCEL - Keine gängigen Funktionen wie ARCSIN in VBA ?



## randomize (2. November 2007)

Hallo,

in Excel kann ich ja problemlos etwas eingeben wie =GRAD(ARCSIN(A1)) oder so in der Art. Warum kann ich diese Funktionen nicht im Skript-Editor (Alt+F11) benutzen, oder wenn, dann wie V. a. bräuchte ich z. Zt. Funktionen wie GRAD, BOGENMASS, ARCSIN etc.

Mit WorksheetFunction.Irgendwas scheint es einigermaßen zu gehen, aber gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Funktionen einfach direkt zu benutzen? In etwa so:

Function f(in)
  x = arcsin (..... * sin (bogenmass (...))   ' bla, nur als Beispiel
  f = x
End Function

In der Form kommt bis jetzt nur "Sub oder Funktion nicht definiert." Ich will einfach ein paar Funktionen in der Arbeitsmappe ein bisschen vereinfachen, damit sie nicht so ewig lang und unübersichtlich werden. Dafür hätte ich aber gerne Zugriff auf die ganzen Standard-Excel-Funktionen.

Danke für jeden Tipp,
randomize


----------

